# Game 13: Heat @ Grizzlies (11/20 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 20, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Memphis has lost 5 straight but they will be a tough test, especially for our bigs. Other than last night's loss to the Wall-less Wizards, they've lost to some of the better teams in the league on this losing streak.

Rudy Gay has been great this season as well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If Gasol Jr. has an all-star performance against us, im gonna puke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why? He's pretty damn good.

Randolph, who always kills us, and him definitely scare me.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why? He's pretty damn good.
> 
> Randolph, who always kills us, and him definitely scare me.


i know he's good. Im talking about prime-Shaq numbers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Dwyane Wade out tonight, as team awaits X-rays on his injured left wrist. Jerry Stackhouse to start at shooting guard.


Damn.


> IraHeatBeat X-rays on Wade are negative, with team listing him as day to day. You can breathe again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mayo and Randolph were late to shootaround and not in the starting lineup for the Grizzlies.

0-5 and a turnover to start on offense for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly start. Arthur is killing us.

House for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness. Arthur now 6-7 shooting all on 16-18ft j's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-17 Grizzlies after 1

Arthur starts in place of the late Randolph and goes off for 12pts on 6-7 shooting.

Gotta close out better on him and do something on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh

nice pass


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love that Bron2Bosh lob play we run a lot. That is unstoppable. Eventually we'll have that so automatic no one in the NBA will be able to front Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lineup without bosh or lebron

why


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

non- Bron or Bosh lineup...Why?

exactly, poet. Idiotic, especially when you're struggling as it is on offense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, guess he tried to buy a minute or two there. He's back in now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like House is out of his slump. Good to see.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

House is hot today, hope his slump is over

Do I hear an echo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^:laugh:


PoetLaureate said:


> Ok, guess he tried to buy a minute or two there. He's back in now.


I hate when he goes to these lineups though. This is a regular thing with him. Last year was the worst with some of his lineups to begin the 4th and most important quarter.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> non- Bron or Bosh lineup...Why?
> 
> exactly, poet. Idiotic, especially when you're struggling as it is on offense.


Remember last year we went stretches using lineups everyone cried and screamed about?

We're just trying everything out.

You'll see a lot of lineups you won't like this year.

But come playoff time you'll see us roll with our best guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Sam Young is killing us. So Arthur in the 1st quarter and now Young.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

By the way, Stackhouse looks absolutely done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

43-39 Memphis at the half

Gotta pick up the offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> By the way, Stackhouse looks absolutely done.


I know he didnt have a training camp to get his body ready for the season, but there's just nothing there anymore. He's slow and about 75% of his shots so far this season have been short, signaling that he isnt getting enough lift on his shots. Dont think those knees are gonna get greased up and better with more minutes either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stack finally gets on the board with a nice and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Heat are being much more aggressive in this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the pump fake and dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curtis Blair is killing us tonight..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lebron

Here we go with the rebounding again. So frustrating to get stops then allow 2nd and 3rd chances.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, UD hurt his foot and has to be carried to the locker room...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh awesome, more injuries


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

68-68 after 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another new lineup to begin the 4th. Mario in at PG.

JJ now 0-6 from 3 tonight..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ is ice cold today


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Do any of Bosh's makes ever hit rim?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another stop, but again we allow 2nd chance points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curtis Blair AGAIN ****s us over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So frustrating that we cant grab defensive rebounds, even when its 2 vs 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House again for 33333

He's now 6-9 from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Heat finally get a basket and a stop. 

Then LBJ gets the layup to give the Heat a 4pt lead, their biggest lead of the night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight offensive rebounds and putbacks. Unbelievable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers with the luckiest shot ever


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, every time we've taken the lead, within seconds the Grizzlies make a run and get back on top.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a frustrating game. Miami just cannot grab any rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And it continues to get even more frustrating...

The Grizzlies best offense in this 4th has been missing and getting easy putbacks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh banks in a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House with the steal and Lebron ties it up!

Wow, what a crazy sequence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If im Memphis I just throw it up at the rim, hope it misses and let Randolph get the rebound and putback. Because that's the way its gone tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good choice Spo...don't use the foul to give. 

Can we fire him yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the most frustrating game of the season, ends in the most frustrating way possible...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

blargh


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:2ti:

what happened to Wade? I didn't turn it on til the end of the third.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> :2ti:
> 
> what happened to Wade? I didn't turn it on til the end of the third.


He didnt play because of a sprained his wrist he got against the Bobcats.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> :2ti:
> 
> what happened to Wade? I didn't turn it on til the end of the third.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/news/story?id=5831772


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its hard to blame Spo for this one. It was all on the inability to rebound. What happened in the 4th quarter was an embarrassment. 

No Joel tonight so we cant blame him either.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No Wade, Miller, Haslem, Anthony....that's 4 rotation players. We've got guys who "should" be able to step in and fill those roles, it didn't happen tonight. 

Zach Randolph beat Bosh's ass up in the post and killed him on the glass. Bosh should be embarssed for how bad he played in letting Randolph get inside position on him over and over and over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23 2nd chance points for the Grizzlies. You get stops after battling for an entire possession all for nothing as a guy just grabs a rebound and puts it in. Doesnt get anymore frustrating than this.

Oh, and a 50% 3pt shooter going 0-6 from 3 doesnt help either in making this less frustrating.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh was getting his ass kicked all over the place by Randolph down low but that is a huge rebounding mismatch. You can't expect a lanky guy like Bosh to consistently outmaneuver one of the elite rebounders in the NBA. Z-Bo has destroyed Haslem for years too. I just don't know how you can neutralize that, maybe a zone would have worked a little better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The system also works against our bigs as well. Rebounding has been an issue for years, no matter the personnel. I think we all thought that adding one of the better rebounding PF's and SF's would stop that problem, yet here we are, 13 games into the season, and both Bosh and Lebron are averaging career lows in rebounding.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If we had Joel we win tonight. We needed a banger. If we had Wade we win. **** happens.

Atleast Bosh is showing signs of life.

Anyways, I don't understand Z-Bo. Everytime I watch him he is or should be drawing double teams, he rebounds his butt off, he "tries" on defense, he seems like a really nice guy, he tries hard in the community... But he is treated like toxic waste.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Was Joel hurt? It looks like he was just straight up benched for tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our system turns good rebounders into average ones and average ones into Mark Blount/JO/Jor-El/Beasley.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God this is a deflating loss. No Wade, Haslem down for what appears to be a while, and even then we can't close them out.

Can someone tell me why the **** Spo starts Jerry Stackhouse tonight? Jerry's played, what, 3 games this year - about 10 minutes total?. Why not start James Jones and get the floor spacing from the start!?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

missed the second half, but as the season progresses, these losses hurt more and more. mainly because most of them are so frustrating. it seems our games defy logic. things that normally dont happen in a basketball game suddenly happens when the Heat play--like getting Millsaped.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, we had a 5 point lead with like a minute left and blew it. 

Mills(r)aped.

Okafor going 10-11.

Ray Ray going 7-7 from downtown.

etc

It seems the anomaly is not so against Miami, for whatever reason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Add to that list yesterday's 1st quarter when Darrell Arthur goes 6-7 in the quarter, after only starting because Zach Randolph was late to yesterday morning's shootaround.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ smh.

It feels like we always cop this crap. Does it happen to every team or just us?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly, we've been seeing these crazy sporadic, left-field performances for years. Something about seeing 'Heat' on the opposing chest.

Probably no coincidence that Arthur and Randolph took their turns exposing us, though


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Kobe buzzer beating three last year just about sent me over the edge, the whole drop to your knees:

"Why god! WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHY"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about with only .6 seconds left, Rajon Rondo gets an alley oop layup layup off the side out of bounds, to tie the game and send it to OT, where we eventually lost?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i wonder how many unknown bench players has had an all-star, god-like performance against us. we probably lead the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How about with only .6 seconds left, Rajon Rondo gets an alley oop layup layup off the side out of bounds, to tie the game and send it to OT, where we eventually lost?


Yuck, dont remind me.... :|


----------

